# What happened to the Sex Forum?



## yokoyokogirl (Oct 30, 2008)

Just curious. Heard there was a "sex" forum and it's now gone. I was also under the impression that everyone here was 18 or older. (Maybe not?) 

If so, why can't we talk about issues relating to sex as long as they are discussed appropriately and tactfully?(Like with metaphors?)

Anyways this is your board and of course you can do whatever you want...but I was just curious what happened and the reason behind it. 

Thanks in advance for helping my curiosity out!!!


----------



## beverly (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you for your inquiriy 

As previously stated in the past, this forum is open to anyone 13 and older - and the primary focus this forum is hair care and beauty. The other forums which are not hair care or beauty related - are here as a supplement for entertaiment purposes and could be revised or taken away at any time. Due to the fact there are members here under 18, a sexuality forum is not appropriate for this site. I regret any inconvenience.

Bev


----------

